# Plastic Daemon Prince



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Got my hands on the plastic Daemon Prince.

Wanted the Daemon Prince to carry a big twin-linked Heavy Bolter, so I did some heavy conversion.

Tell me what you think? Should I modify anything?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Sweet, I like it! Iv've always got the vision of a Daemon Prince pounding into battle, ripping a gun off a tank for personal use. +Rep!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very good conversion.

The dead marine in his off hand is extremely good.

I would have left the trophy racks off; however, I am not fond of the spikiness of GW chaos.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

It looks really good. The dead marine is a great touch and really does look lifeless. I too would have left the racks off however as it makes the model look a little busy.

Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

OMG! EPIC..I can see striding across the field mowing down IG.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That's awesome!! And I like the trophy racks, so keep them on 

can we get a side shot of the bolter?

Looking forward to seeing the paint job

Rev


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

oooooooooooooooooo, SEXY Love the dead marine man


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

the idea of the dead marine is officially stolen, i have the  right to remain silent, to an attorney and to a fair trial. :wink:


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Any chance of a better angle on the gun arm? Looks good so far.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> the idea of the dead marine is officially stolen, i have the right to remain silent, to an attorney and to a fair trial. :wink:


lol your stealing an idea thats not new? its been used many times before you know lol


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

the idea of the marine in his hand is pretty original i think, even if it isnt, it was really well executed


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree, the spikes seem a little extra.
on another note- MRCHAOS IS BAAAAAAAAAAACK...what happened to World Eaters and Angry Marines? :O

anyway. I think its awesome, maybe magnetize with a Lascannon? so you can swap the bolter and such?

Good job.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dude I am so stealing that idea of him holding the dead marine body!


----------

